# Fire Pit & Cauldron



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello - Had a few people ask about my Fire Pit and Cauldron and put together this little tut so it might help show how I built them.

I didn't get pics of the whole process, so please ask if you have questions.

I am still working on a PVC pipe light holder for the center, using sprinkler springs as well. I will add when done with that.

Also, a big THANKS to this forum for all the creative sharing the members do. It is always a place to find great stuff.

(Tried to show in pics)


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

Excellent demo. Love the use of plastic bottles for logs.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the likes!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

the logs look fantastic ... do the lights flicker so that the logs look like they're burning?

amk


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks amk!

Yes, I bought some of the flicker lights front Garden Ridge, now Home something........ I took a 1/2" 4 way pvc connector and added small sections of pvc for arms, then a 45 degree connectors for height, then another short piece of pvc for another arm. I found that a old sprinkler spring would fit prefect over the pvc pipe. Then I fit the flicker bulbs between the gaps in the spring to hold the lights off the bottom of the plastic logs, while inside the plastic logs.

Something like this: //////-_____-/////// (side view)

Hope that makes sense? 

PB


----------

